# Charlton Heston annouces today he's in the early stages of alzheimers...



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...a thouroughly hideous disease that claimed my grandmother and that my step mother is now going thru...if you have never been exposed to a loved one who has it, consider yourself blessed...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thats too bad. Don't agree with his politics, but one hell of an actor.


----------

